# Nutri-pet



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I've never heard of it before, I had to look it up.

My guys get a daily tablet of Nutramax Dasuquin with MSM.
Nutramax has recently released an Advanced Version of it. My Vet recommended the Dasuquin. Sally's Mom who is also a Vet posted in a thread she is giving her dogs the Advanced formula and said it's amazing. 

Here is a thread member IowaGold who is a Vet put together for joint supplements a few years ago. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...supplements-etc-arthritis-joint-problems.html


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Kooper has been on cosequin ds, for years, just thinking of bumping it up,he just turned 12.


----------

